# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Fin de semana de tres días

## Némesis

Bueno, que sepáis que en Barcelona el lunes es fiesta.
Así que ya sabéis: a chinchar y a rabiar.
 8-)

----------


## ignoto

Bueno, que sepáis que en Valencia es fiesta el lunes y el martes.

Para chinchar mas aún.

----------


## daniganyo

Estoy trabajando en Mataró y vivo en Barcelona, pero soy de Valencia, asi que no tengo fiesta ni lunes ni martes... para los que querian chinchar, lo habeis conseguido... EStoy chinchado

----------


## ignoto

No, si en Valencia no es fiesta.
El caso era no darle la satisfacción de haberme hundido el fin de semana sin responder.
Y encima, este sábado trabajo. Bolo por la noche del sábado. Plaza de pueblo "abarrotá" (espero   :Oops:   ) y esas cosas.

----------


## daniganyo

Bolo no es trabajar!! es disfrutar... por cierto ignoto, en julio ya estoy en Valencia, a ver si algun dia me acerco por el CIVAC... porque estara abierto, no?? y hago el examen y eso...

----------


## ignoto

Si que estará abierto.
Lo del exámen...mejor lo hablas con Paquito pero intentaré ver si les puedo convencer aunque no te hagas muchas ilusiones.
En principio no deberían haber exámenes hasta noviembre...si se hacen otros este año.
Con todo el lio del nacional y eso...

----------


## zarkov

Bueno, que sepáis que Madrid es otra vez candidata olímpica.
Nueve años más de obras y total pa ná.
¿No os interesan en Barcelona y Valencia unas bonitas tuneladoras en oferta?
Pensadlo en las fiestas.

----------


## shark

que sepais que soy jefe y como me caliente me voy de vacaciones un mes solo para haceros de rabiar y rabiar y rabiar

----------


## daniganyo

Bueno, no te preocupes por lo del examen en noviembre estare otra vez en Barcelona si no apruebo las oposiciones (o sea que volvere a estar en Barcelona), pero podre asistir igualmente??

Perdon por desviarme del tema, pero necesitaba saberlo...   :Oops:

----------


## ignoto

> Bueno, que sepáis que Madrid es otra vez candidata olímpica.
> Nueve años más de obras y total pa ná.
> ¿No os interesan en Barcelona y Valencia unas bonitas tuneladoras en oferta?
> Pensadlo en las fiestas.


Os las cambiamos por otra copa América (que están a punto de concedernosla y yo de liarme a quemar barcos).

----------


## daniganyo

Y ni hablar de los campos de golf previstos... 

En mi pueblo (5500 habitantes), esta previsto construir 2, 5000 viviendas y un aeropuerto

----------


## shark

> Iniciado por zarkov
> 
> Bueno, que sepáis que Madrid es otra vez candidata olímpica.
> Nueve años más de obras y total pa ná.
> ¿No os interesan en Barcelona y Valencia unas bonitas tuneladoras en oferta?
> Pensadlo en las fiestas.
> 
> 
> Os las cambiamos por otra copa América (que están a punto de concedernosla y yo de liarme a quemar barcos).


espera a que gane las elecciones generales nafarroa bai y seguro que os la quitan  8-)

----------


## ignoto

Hay que ver como se ha crecido el chanquete desde que milita en izquierda unida.

----------


## daniganyo

> Bueno, no te preocupes por lo del examen en noviembre estare otra vez en Barcelona si no apruebo las oposiciones (o sea que volvere a estar en Barcelona), pero podre asistir igualmente??
> 
> Perdon por desviarme del tema, pero necesitaba saberlo...

----------


## Némesis

> ¿No os interesan en Barcelona y Valencia unas bonitas tuneladoras en oferta?


No, gracias, aquí no tenemos buenas experiencias con eso...

----------


## ignoto

Si es por asistir...

----------


## ignoto

¡Que si, hombre que si!
Que nunca rechazamos a nadie.
 :Lol:  

Puede que Paquito quiera cobrarte pero por lo demás...

Todo el mundo es bienvenido.   :Lol:

----------


## daniganyo

Pues a partir de julio me tendreis por alli los lunes dando guerra.

Muchas gracias

----------


## ign

Que sepais que ayer fue el día de Castilla - La Mancha y hoy es la Virgen de la Luz, patrona de Cuenca.

Por lo tanto, fin de semana de 4 días.

He ganado.

----------


## Némesis

Te lo acabas de inventar...  :P

----------


## ign

> Te lo acabas de inventar...  :P


¡De eso nada!  :evil: 

¡¡¡Chincha rabia!!!  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:

----------


## Némesis

Bueno... Pero a tí solo te quedan dos días, y a mi tres... 8)

----------


## Rafa505

Dentro de veinte días los estudiantes empezamos un fin de semana de unos tres meses. 8)  8)

----------


## ign

> Dentro de veinte días los estudiantes empezamos un fin de semana de unos tres meses. 8)  8)


Los de Bellas Artes ya lo hemos empezado...

Me están saliendo callos en la espalda de pasar tanto tiempo en el sofá...

----------


## daniganyo

> Dentro de veinte días los estudiantes empezamos un fin de semana de unos tres meses. 8)  8)


Los profesores tambien lo tenemos, pero pagado!! JEJEJE

----------


## Ella

> Bueno, que sepáis que en Barcelona el lunes es fiesta.
> Así que ya sabéis: a chinchar y a rabiar.
>  8-)


bueno, que sepais que ya termine desde el miercoles las clases y  no tengo que trabajar ni hacer nada...a chinchar y a rabiar   :Lol:

----------


## darkness

Pues aquí un servidor lleva de vacaciones desde el dia 3 del mes pasado, y son indefinidas, es lo que tiene estar en paro  8-) . Aunque la putada es estar en paro sin cobrar paro, como es mi caso jaja.

Y hablando de tuneladoras... que las metan por Madrid vale, pero esque en mi pueblo nos quieren enchufar un túnel de unos 600 metros que no viene a cuento, pero debe ser que hacen ofertas en el alquiler de las tuneladoras o algo por el estilo.

En fin, es lo que hay.

Saludos.

----------


## zarkov

Nada, tranquilos los ociosos, algunos quedamos de guardia y nos chinchamos y rabiamos.

Ya veréis dentro de unos años, pocos (cof, cof, cof), cuando tengáis que pagarme la pensión.

Darkness, las tuneladoras ya están compradas, no son en alquiler. Creo que las terminará de pagar la generación que ahora tiene veinte años,  antes de jubilarse (igual que las obras).
Y no es lo que hay, es lo que la gente quiere que sea (¿se nota que no estoy de acuerdo con mis convecinos?

----------


## darkness

Pues zarkov, si las va a terminar de pagar la generación de los 20 años, creo que a mis 21 voy a tener que poner un buen pico, aunque como siga mucho tiempo en paro lo veo complicado   :Lol:  .

Y si están compradas las tuneladoras, echémonos a temblar, porque le están cogiendo el gustillo y cualquier dia de estos se posa un pajarillo en medio de la Gran Vía y se nos hunde todo Madrid.
Aunque he de reconocer que al túnel de la A5 le estoy sacando provecho... :roll: 

Saludos.

----------

